# Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium Pic Thread



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lets see those bad boys!


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Please delete


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't be shy, let's see them. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Vindic8 said:


> Don't be shy, let's see them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm not shy but I don't have the fund for it right now 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

Vindic8 said:


> Lets see those bad boys!


Is it just me, but is the bracelet and case color WAY off in this picture? Is this your watch or is this a marketing photo?


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Hesemonni said:


> Is it just me, but is the bracelet and case color WAY off in this picture? Is this your watch or is this a marketing photo?


I've noticed that also and it weirds me out. I need to see some IRL photos of this before making a final call on it. I'm really happy with my Steinhart watches but their press photos aren't the best at showing how the watches really look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

lvt said:


> I'm not shy but I don't have the fund for it right now
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Sorry Ivt but I'm kinda glad that I'm not the only one who's pink lint at present.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Received this yesterday. Hope the pictures help answer some of the questions being asked.


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Received this yesterday. Hope the pictures help answer some of the questions being asked.


How is the lume? I have the three hander OT500 and it hss great lume. Is this lume any good? Can you or someone post a lume pic?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

sleepy96 said:


> How is the lume? I have the three hander OT500 and it hss great lume. Is this lume any good? Can you or someone post a lume pic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Typical BGW9 lume. Not as bright as C3 but has staying power. I had no trouble reading it in the morning after 7 hours of darkness. The first photo was shot immediately after it was hit with a black light, second picture, 10 minutes later (no filtering)


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Typical BGW9 lume. Not as bright as C3 but has staying power. I had no trouble reading it in the morning after 7 hours of darkness. The first photo was shot immediately after it was hit with a black light, second picture, 10 minutes later (no filtering)


That looks good. Thanks so much. Probably shouldn't have asked for the pic though, now I really want one!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

7.5" wrist


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

8" wrist.

















northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

And the lovely glass back.









northernlight


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow, I just noticed that the seconds hand is also fully lumed. Very cool



rhstranger2772 said:


> Typical BGW9 lume. Not as bright as C3 but has staying power. I had no trouble reading it in the morning after 7 hours of darkness. The first photo was shot immediately after it was hit with a black light, second picture, 10 minutes later (no filtering)


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Trying out the Steinhart rubber...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That looks sweet!!!! Thank you for posting that pic!! I have been eyeing up straps for the last few days, and was wondering what the Steinhart rubber would look like. I heard Gunther installed a distress signal if you get into trouble. You have to turn the bezel 60 clicks and pull out the crown. Then this happens....


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

northernlight said:


> 8" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12330027
> 
> ...


Man this looks like the perfect size for an 8" wrist!


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

I really dig the lume on this watch.









northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Trying out some rubber....


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Blue, blue, blue....


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

Watchfreek said:


> Trying out some rubber....


Wow. Love the strap. Where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Found it on Ebay.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

This aftermarket strap maker has some black rubber curved straps for the Steinhart Ocean One series.

https://eieiwatchstraps.com/epages/...6873b8d377/Products/"Steinhart Marine Rubber"









I don't own one, so can't comment on fitment or value.


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

After a week of Natos and Zulus, time to try out the original bracelet, paired with a titanium pocket knife.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Splashing around with my Titanium GMT.









northernlight


----------



## venturacounty (Oct 4, 2016)

northernlight said:


> Splashing around with my Titanium GMT.
> 
> View attachment 12348481
> 
> ...


Great pic!! I have thought of putting it on a leather strap, but, frankly, for me, it looks best on it's bracelet.


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

On Vulture Horween Dublin natural.

View attachment 12349123


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

A gorgeous piece, but I just cant stand those ''uncromed'' hands and ''unapplied'' indices they make the watch look a bit cheap for me, also the hands could be a bit skinnier just like omega speed master


rhstranger2772 said:


> Received this yesterday. Hope the pictures help answer some of the questions being asked.


----------



## 818Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

Such an awesome looking watch.

One question: is the case the same "color" as the bracelet? It seems in some pictures the case looks like a different color than the bracelet.

Thanks.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

818Guy said:


> Such an awesome looking watch.
> 
> One question: is the case the same "color" as the bracelet? It seems in some pictures the case looks like a different color than the bracelet.
> 
> Thanks.


Apparently some are slightly off in color, but the majority match.


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Man, that is a good looking watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

Des anyone know why the slight color difference between bracelet case? Is that just the nature of Titanium? No two pieces are alike?
In my humble opinion, this is the best looking Steinhart original design!
Congratulations to all who own this watch!


----------



## Mark Woodacre (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry if these photos are not posted correctly if not I will try and use something to post better soon.

Just paired it up with 4 straps.

Opinions?





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

3,2,1 in order of preference (3 and 2 neck to neck). A nay for 4


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bajoporteno said:


> Des anyone know why the slight color difference between bracelet case? Is that just the nature of Titanium? No two pieces are alike?
> In my humble opinion, this is the best looking Steinhart original design!
> Congratulations to all who own this watch!


Yes. It's been discussed here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-upcoming-releases-steinhart-764546-237.html#post43406338


----------



## McHale (Jul 14, 2017)

Bajoporteno said:


> Des anyone know why the slight color difference between bracelet case? Is that just the nature of Titanium? No two pieces are alike?


The theory that is discussed is that the watch and the bracelet are from two different sources and they may be in different stages in the oxidation process. I think that's bunk. The bracelet isn't 20 years old in stored in an open box in next to the ocean. They are both newly manufactured items stored in good conditions.

If you want my honest opinion, I'm pretty sure the watch and the bracelet are two different metals. We already know they used stainless steel for the bezel and the clasp while calling the entire thing Titanium.


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

After a few days in perlon, today a new cautchu blue camo strap!
Ciaooo, R


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's never too late to add a photo to this thread, especially when a blue strap is involved.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

After about three years this still gets the most wrist time. This was my first and now it is accompanied by 4 others. Got mine I guess right after the bracelet update/upgrade with the 22-18 full taper.


----------



## andrewmac (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an IWC aqua timer hardened titanium. It's nearly impossible to scratch. I want an Ocean 500 TI GMT. How is the case and bracelet holding up for those that have some miles?


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

andrewmac said:


> I have an IWC aqua timer hardened titanium. It's nearly impossible to scratch. I want an Ocean 500 TI GMT. How is the case and bracelet holding up for those that have some miles?


I've had my O1T500 non GMT for about 3 years now... The case itself has held up pretty well. The bracelet on the other hand is easily scratched up, especially the clasp, from normal desk diving routines. It can be easily remedied though with some scouring pads. I like the bracelet scratched up though. I like the weathered, beaten up look where each mark and scratch tells you a story. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

andrewmac said:


> I have an IWC aqua timer hardened titanium. It's nearly impossible to scratch. I want an Ocean 500 TI GMT. How is the case and bracelet holding up for those that have some miles?


Mine has done fairly well the bracelet scuffs rather than full on scratches. Very pleased overall. 3+ years gets the most time in rotation.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got this yesterday, loving it!


----------

